# Road condition for this weekend?



## K-Zero (Feb 7, 2004)

What do you guys think the road condition would be like for redwood-covered roads this weekend? I'm wondering if roads like OLH and Tunitas would still be covered by leaves and small branches from the storm earlier this week.

K-Zero


----------



## robwh9 (Sep 2, 2004)

K-Zero said:


> What do you guys think the road condition would be like for redwood-covered roads this weekend? I'm wondering if roads like OLH and Tunitas would still be covered by leaves and small branches from the storm earlier this week.
> 
> K-Zero


I bet they're a mess of slimey redwood needles. My coworker lives in La Honda and she said it rained 7 inches there.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

I haven't been on those roads this week. They are certain to be damp and leafy. I imagine that they would be passable (no big trees down or mud slides), but no fun at all on a descent. If you are ascending them, I'd say go for it. The low-key hill climbers are out on Tunitas tomorrow morning.

I did ride east Highway 9 from Saratoga to Skyline yesterday, and it was fine though I had to moderate my speed coming down. There were still downed PG&E lines on Skyline north of Highway 9 and that part of Skyline was closed as of 4pm yesterday. I also went up Montebello Road, and that was really sketchy coming back down. There were two shady turns where my rear wheel completely let loose at a low speed.

You might want to watch out for other dangers on Tunitas Creek


----------



## alunlang (Jul 1, 2009)

Not so bad i was up OLH last night and it has some needles but it is great to smell the fresh air!


----------



## ratpick (Jul 31, 2008)

I rode Star Hill Rd and Native Sons Rd to their lower gates and back yesterday and they are in pretty bad shape:










However, Bear Gulch Rd, which gets much more traffic, was generally fine. Kings Mtn Rd was completely clear. I'd guess there's enough traffic on Tunitas to have cleaned it up enough to ride a clean line.


----------



## K-Zero (Feb 7, 2004)

Thanks guys. I was thinking of maybe doing the Low-Key Hillclimb this morning on Tunitas, but decided to hit Montebello instead. The road was pretty clear but there were still enough sketchy spots to keep me from going down at normal speed.

K-Zero


----------

